# Amazing Truck & Trailer Crash Pics



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I found this today on another site I frequent for truck info. If you've got a Dodge diesel truck Turbo Diesel Register is a great site. It must have been a wild ride for the driver. I can't figure out what kind of truck it was as it was so badly damaged. Apparently no one was hurt which is surprising. The trailer looks in surprisingly good shape from the back. I bet the towing bill to get it out of there was huge.

http://www.turbodieselregister.com/forums/...n-mountain.html


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats just plain ugly...

Thanks for posting!

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

He was just looking for an out of way place to camp but he need to be careful the fridge will not work real well at that angle and using his truck to start a camp fire was not the best idea either.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's a long, steep grade, but I went down it with the OB SD combo, and rarely touched the brakes with tow-haul mode engaged. I wonder how he lost it?


----------

